# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Fixer la taille d'un JPanel

## kichon

Bonjour,
J'aimerais pouvoir fixer la taille d'un JPanel de manire  ce que lorsque j'agrandis la fenetre mon JPanel reste de dimensions fixes.
J'ai deja essay setSize(), setMaximumSize(), setMinimunSize(), setPreferedSize()... mais rien n'y fait!
Merci pour votre aide

----------


## noirot

Bonjour,

Peut on voir le code ?

----------


## kichon

Voil : 



```

```

----------


## noirot

je me suis mal exprim, c'tait plutot le code complet que je voulais voir.

En fait, je voulais voir si ton panel n'tais pas dans une frame avec un layout ? ou quelquechose dans le genre

----------


## kichon

import...

public class test01 extends JApplet { 
     ...//declaration


    public void init (){  

        JPanel Pfirst = new JPanel();
        Pfirst.setLayout(new BoxLayout(Pfirst, BoxLayout.Y_AXIS));
        Pfirst.setSize(new Dimension(80, 75)); 
        ...

Mon JPanel est directement implent dans la fenetre de mon JApplet, je n'ai ni Frame ni container ni autre... peut etre dois-je l'incorporer ds qqchose en premier?

----------


## noirot

Et si tu fixes une taille  ton JApplet ?

PS: Le code est plus lisible entre les balises CODE 

```
CODE
```

----------


## kichon

J'ai essay de fixer la taille de mon JApplet: setSize(new Dimension(100, 100));

mais lorsque j'agrandi ma fenetre mon cadre entourant mon JPAnel s'agrandi aussi alors que je voudrais qu'il soit fixe...




```

```

----------


## noirot

As tu un layout de dfinit pour ta Japplet ?

----------


## kichon

Merci j'ai rsolu mon problem:
il suffit de creer un JLayeredPane, de fixer la position et taille de JPanel avec setBounds() et d'ajouter mon JPanel a JLayeredPane...
Merci encore pour ton aide!

----------


## noirot

de rien  ::D:

----------

